# Can't get the balance right



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been browsing the forums for a while, and have learned quite abit (I think). Last September I weighed 126lbs, and by March I got up to 135lbs.

My diet to get to that was as follows:

7:30am: Porridge with some honey and semi skimmed milk

11:45am: Chicken breast with rice, or tuna and pasta. Banana or some pineapple

3:30pm: Sandwich with ham or chicken or tuna with mayo on brown bread

5:00pm: Shake (1 scoop My Protein MP Max True Whey) with half a pint of semi skimmed milk

6:00pm: *workout*

7:00pm: PWO shake - 1.5 scoops My Protein MP Max True Whey with 1 scoop Maltodextrin and water.

8:00pm: Dinner (changes daily)

10:30pm: 2 scoops My Protein's Bedtime Extreme with 1 tablespoon of peanut butter (again from My Protein)

Since then I've been hovering there or there about the same weight. What's made me panic abit is that I've noticed some fat around my stomach (around belly button area mainly) and after eating lunch I'm pretty much always looking quite bloated until the next morning. I HATE the way it looks. Because of this, I've been reluctant to add more calories to my diet.

I bet regular members on here are fed up of similar type threads, but basically, I feel like I'm not going anywhere at the moment. And really, I can't believe I consume all that and still only weigh a measly 135lbs


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

TBH that does not look like a lot of food..... I would bin a shake or 2 and chuck in an extra chicken and rice or cottage cheese/tuna and rice meal.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

supersonic said:


> I've been browsing the forums for a while, and have learned quite abit (I think). Last September I weighed 126lbs, and by March I got up to 135lbs.
> 
> My diet to get to that was as follows:
> 
> ...


 So basically your not gaining any muscle and your worried about fat around your belly and you weigh 9.6 stone. Up your carbs with each meal and stop worrying about your gut.


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

scotty64 said:


> TBH that does not look like a lot of food..... I would bin a shake or 2 and chuck in an extra chicken and rice or cottage cheese/tuna and rice meal.


Would binning the mid afternoon sandwich for chicken/rice or tuna/pasta be better?



rocky666 said:


> So basically your not gaining any muscle and your worried about fat around your belly and you weigh 9.6 stone. Up your carbs with each meal and stop worrying about your gut.


9.9 stone (every pound matters :laugh: ) . I have gained muscle, and got stronger .. but yeh, haven't made much progress for a while. Is it true that you can only burn fat by doing cardio? I always thought that, but reading about 5x5 workouts I keep seeing it being mentioned that doing that workouts correctly should burn fat also?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

supersonic said:


> Would binning the mid afternoon sandwich for chicken/rice or tuna/pasta be better?
> 
> 9.9 stone (every pound matters :laugh: ) . I have gained muscle, and got stronger .. but yeh, haven't made much progress for a while. Is it true that you can only burn fat by doing cardio? I always thought that, but reading about 5x5 workouts I keep seeing it being mentioned that doing that workouts correctly should burn fat also?


Mate you cant get big and keep your six-pack. Train 3 times a week doing 5x5 and increase your calories. when your happy with your size then cut your cals and maintain what you have. My guess is you wont struggle to lose weight if your struggling to go past 9.9 stone.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

supersonic said:


> Would binning the mid afternoon sandwich for chicken/rice or tuna/pasta be better?
> 
> 9.9 stone (every pound matters :laugh: ) . I have gained muscle, and got stronger .. but yeh, haven't made much progress for a while. Is it true that you can only burn fat by doing cardio? I always thought that, but reading about 5x5 workouts I keep seeing it being mentioned that doing that workouts correctly should burn fat also?


Dont bin the mid afternoon sandwich at all, I think what scotty is saying is you need to try and replace your shakes with real food. I used to worry about getting fat but at 9st9lb I wouldn't worry, as said above you will put on a little fat but this can soon be stripped of once you have gained some additional muscle. You dont want to get caught in the endlessw cycle of "one month Im to small I will bulk - next month oh Im to fat now I will cut" that way you will be just treading water. Have a good long bulk over winter and forget about the fat and your abbs. Come summer you can start to reduce cals and strip away the fat to show the new muscle.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

It's not strictly true that u have to loose ur abs to get big, you can manage your calories and lean bulk which many do, but like mentioned if your 9 stone, you need to get the food down you, and if h want to gain weight as quick as loss the. You do have to sacrifice fat gain, as far as 5x5 burning fat, I've not herd of this before, 5x5 Is fairly high volume but not really that intense unless u have short rest periods


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with the lean bulk and its even possible to add muscle whilst cutting bodyfat but if your after rapid results then you will gain fat. Also 5x5 is a strength based workout and not aimed directly at muscle hypertrophy so your strength will shoot up but your muscle groth will be less than that of a hypertrothy based workout system. Im not saying you wont grow on a 5x5 workout but it will be slightly less that on other types of workout programmes. For now though its your diet that need a little tweaking.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Throw some oats and EVOO in those shakes at least


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I agree with the lean bulk and its even possible to add muscle whilst cutting bodyfat but if your after rapid results then you will gain fat. Also 5x5 is a strength based workout and not aimed directly at muscle hypertrophy so your strength will shoot up but your muscle groth will be less than that of a hypertrothy based workout system. Im not saying you wont grow on a 5x5 workout but it will be slightly less that on other types of workout programmes. For now though its your diet that need a little tweaking.


What I'm finding is that I struggle after the shake I have in the afternoon. After having my PWO shake a swift visit to the toilet almost always follows, and then I somtimes find it difficult to get my dinner down. Do you think that's because it's all consumed within around 3 hours?

Because of this, I'm really wondering how it's even possible for me to cram more food in.



GeordieSteve said:


> Throw some oats and EVOO in those shakes at least


EVOO is olive oil? How does that taste in a shake?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep as in EXTRA VIRGIN olive oil. To be honest you can't taste it at all. Good fats and lots of nice calories


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try eating your meals and then have your shakes after as a pudding.

EVOO makes the shakes taste more creamy and you could add some instant oats / readybrek into your shakes if normal oats are difficuly for you to drink.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

mate just eat i fell bloated all the time apart from morning lol.i know i eat too many carbs im reducing them slightly now the bloat can be a concern sometimes but at 9stone i would care less pal


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Have you tried having a shake first thing in the morning?

You could have it with your porridge, or just chuck the oats, milk and whey into a blender.

That's what I'm doing at the minute on my bulk.

Plus I'm chucking in a banana, some natural yoghurt, egg whites, EVOO, honey etc.

Mix it up a little so it always tastes a bit different.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pandy said:


> Have you tried having a shake first thing in the morning?
> 
> You could have it with your porridge, or just chuck the oats, milk and whey into a blender.
> 
> ...


Throw some peanut butter in that bad boy and you have a fantastic shake. If I'm rushing around on the weekend I will have one of these just to keep me going.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Read my bulking shake thread... 1250 cals in all natural food only! no whey in this 





This is with 200ml egg white added...


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

Apologies that I haven't been on to thank everyone for their replies, I didn't receive an email to say there had been any for some reason. I haven't been able to train for 7 weeks as I had an operation on my leg, I'm trying to keep my diet as best I can but not taking in as much food as I was (scared that it'll go as fat because I can't train  ). I will hopefully be ok to get back on it in January!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just rest and recover ready to come out fighting in 2013.


----------



## supersonic (Sep 25, 2012)

Almost a year since I posted here (where has the time gone?!). Anyway, took me a while to get going again this year after my op last year, but I have managed to go from 9.6 stone to 10.5 stone this year which I'm quite pleased about. Changed my diet (well, slightly) as follows:

7:00am: Porridge with My Protein flavdrops and semi skimmed milk

8:10am: Shake (1 scoop My Protein Impact Whey Isolate [changing to whey isolate seems to have reduced bloating], 1 scoop oats, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, handful of cashew nuts and around half a pint of semi skimmed milk)

11:45am: Chicken breast with rice, or tuna and pasta

3:30pm: Shake (1 scoop My Protein Impact Whey Isolate) with half a pint of semi skimmed milk

5:00pm: Tuna/mayo on brown roll

6:00pm: *workout*

7:00pm: PWO shake (1.5 scoops My Protein Impact Whey Isolate with 1 scoop Maltodextrin and water)

8:00pm: Dinner (changes daily)

10:30pm: Shake (2 scoops My Protein's Bedtime Extreme with 1 tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 tablespoon of quark)

I know reading back over this thread I've been told to not worry about some fat gain, but I'm still a little bit concerned 'cos I don't want to be gaining weight for the sake of it. It seems to gather around my waist! Would dropping bread out of my diet be beneficial? Also, I tend to have an indian takeaway every Friday or Saturday night, should I stop having it every week?


----------

